# La Gloria Cubana Serie R Limitada Belicoso 2005 Cigar Review - Perfect



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

One of the best cigars I have EVER smoked. Full Natural flavors blended with a mild spice for over 1.5 hours. A gift in a trade that has been agi...

Read the full review here: La Gloria Cubana Serie R Limitada Belicoso 2005 Cigar Review - Perfect


----------

